
Show HN: Where Do My Taxes Go? - jwhitish
https://wheredomytaxesgo.co
======
jwhitish
Hi HN! Jacob here from WhereDoMyTaxesGo.

I started learning to code on January 1st, 2018 and this is my first real site
that i've built without any tutorials or help - just figuring it out as I
went!

Two years ago, this idea came out of a barroom debate on how much tax money
gets split up between different governmental departments. Fast forward to
today, and WhereDoMyTaxesGo is a cool little web app that takes your gross
income and the state you live in, calculates a rough amount of taxes you pay,
and then shows you how much of your tax dollars get dolled out to each
government department in the proposed 2019 budget.

I know it's not quite perfect, but for a first product to put out there, I
think it's pretty fun! I'm happy to answer any questions that you might have
and am excited to hear what you all think!

~~~
cpt1138
Can you provide the feature to order by highest to lowest percentage. I used
to love showing people another site that did this in aggregate (deadpooled
atm) and it was clear the US spent most of its money on old people (Medicare)
and war (Defense) and the paltry amount spent on Education, Science and
Infrastructure was much more clearly showing how our money is spent.

~~~
jwhitish
Great idea! I'll add it to my improvements list! I mad it alphabetical
thinking it would be easier to look up a particular department, but I agree, a
numerical sorting would be nice too.

